# "Clutch" and drive belt



## dwiemer (Apr 23, 2007)

This is my first post here and first question. I have searched the forum and not found the answer. 
I have a Craftsman LT1000 with 21.5HP B/S engine with a 42" deck. My drive belt comes off the flat idler pulley whenever I depress the "clutch". I had changed the belt to a new one and am sure of the number, so it is the right belt. The belt is oriented correctly (according to the diagram under the left step). I was wondering if there is a adjustment that would help, or can anyone suggest other things to try.
Thank you,
Dennis


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Are you sure that you put the belt on properly, if so is this the proper belt or just one that is the proper length. I know of people that go and buy automotive belts, my neighbor swears by those green belts however I tried one a while back and even though the reference crossed and said that it would work it never worked properly always jumping off. I went and purchased that $40.00 belt from Sears and it worked great. Just some things to consider

Oh and by the way (oooppps) Welcome to Tractor Forum, glad you are here.


----------



## dwiemer (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello Morgan, Yes, it is the correct belt as I took it to Sears and matched number and length....Original Craftsman. As to belt orientation, I am sure that the belt is on according to the diagram located under the left foot plate. This problem happens any time I depress the Clutch foot peddle. Even looking at it from the side, you can depress the peddle and watch the belt just lower itself below the flat idler pulley. I can start the tractor, but again, the belt comes off before any movement.

Thanks for the welcome too.
Dennis


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi dwiemer and WELCOME TO TF.

I have little experience with Craftsman but just this past week I helped a neighbor lady with her 42" mower which kept throwing belts.

Long story short, I removed the deck and discovered the lower tower bearings were SHOT. And the spindle towers are not serviceable. I replaced the bearings, drilled and tapped 1/4 x 28 threads and installed Zerk's....anyway, while performing the rebuild I discovered one idler pulley a good 1/4" lower than the remaining three. I removed and cleaned the pulley and added a spacer and large washers to align it to the correct height. Once reinstalled, it worked just fine for me.

However, my neighbor reported back to me and stated that it works perfectly, cuts even and has NEVER done this since the day she bought it (3 years ago). Seems sometimes a person at the factory slips up....go figure  .

Good luck,

Mark


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Around your pulleys are pieces of metal that stick down and are suppose to keep your belt from coming off when you depress the clutch. When you depress the clutch is makes the belt loosen up those metal pieces that stick straight down can move or get bent. Check to make sure that one has not gotton bent, it should almost be touching the pulley or belt when the clutch is out and the belt is tight. Im off to work or I would see if I could find you a picture. You cant miss them they are on both sides of your front pulley and probably around all of them.


----------



## dwiemer (Apr 23, 2007)

I have checked the "keepers" that keep the belt on the other pulleys and all are in place and none are bent. I also checked the orientation of the pulleys and none seem out of line. I really think they could have done a great service by putting a flange on the bottom of the flat pulley. I am leaning toward a adjustment to the spring tension. I have to get back to it to check. I will post my results. I have a dog that may have been bitten by a snake or poisonous spider and is having trouble walking, so the tractor will be put off for a day or so while I work with the dog.
thanks,
Dennis


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

I kinda like a guy who takes care of his own equipment...but I admire a man who takes care of his pet before all else....Hope he's OK.

Mark


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

:ditto:


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard, 

TF L/T & G/Tmoderator

HYDROGUARDIAN16


----------



## dwiemer (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the kind thoughts guys. I ended up having a service guy check things out, they showed up and within a few moments, he found the problem. What was left of the flat idler was a flat, bearing. Looking at it, I had not known that it had a plastic "shelf" as part of the idler pulley and this was missing. I actually had one, but did not have the time to look with the dog issues. 
As to our dog, we had to put her down. Turns out she had a rare disease that attacked her nervous system. She lost the use of her back legs and went blind. This all took place within two weeks. After much effort on the part of the vet and his staff, it was determined that she would only suffer if we kept things going.
Back to the tractor, I did cut the lawn with it, but I broke the tie rod in the process. Now, I am thinking of fabricating a new one. Not sure to use threaded rod, or use angle iron and drill a hole over where it attaches to the wheel sets and bolt it in place.
Thanks again for the help and concern,
Dennis


----------

